# The Band Game



## skeletonowl

I haven't seen this yet so here's another one!

I'll name a band then the next person says a song by them and then posts another band!

Here's an example just in case: 
Person 1: Metallica
Person 2: For Whom the Bell Tolls
Spinal Tap

Here's the actual first band:

The Ramones (Easy one!)


----------



## pyro

rock & roll high school
disturb


----------



## RookieSpooker

Down with the sickness

Korn


----------



## BobC

*Banche Scream!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And Head Banging!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Ball Tongue

Pantera


----------



## HrdHeaded1

Death Rattle

Judas Priest


----------



## Lilly

Race with the Devil

AC/DC


----------



## BobC

Back In Black

Motley Crew


----------



## pyro

shout at the devil
blue oyster cult


----------



## Death's Door

Dont's Fear The Reaper
Van Halen


----------



## Adam I

Panama

REO Speedwagon


----------



## pyro

heard it from a friend
stone temple pilots


----------



## Lilly

Sour Girl

Rolling Stones


----------



## pyro

angie
drowning pool


----------



## HalloweenRick

Bodies
Weezer


----------



## RookieSpooker

Hash Pipe

Dangerous Toys


----------



## pyro

scared

billy squire


----------



## Adam I

my kinda lover

Boston


----------



## scareme

More Than A Feeling

Lyle Lovette


----------



## RookieSpooker

She's No Lady............................Lyle is awesome, by the way

Sly and the Family Stone


----------



## BobC

Frisky

Enigma


----------



## Lilly

The Voice and the Snake

Santana


----------



## pyro

black magic woman

pink floyd


----------



## Ghoulbug

Evanescence

Lithium


----------



## RookieSpooker

Nirvana (I'm confused)


Kix


----------



## pyro

dont close your eyes

heart


----------



## perdidoman

If looks could kill


Plastic Bertrand


----------



## skeletonowl

Ca Plane Pour Moi (I had to yahoo it)

Tool


----------



## BobC

Intolerance

A Perfect Circle


----------



## pyro

judith

fuel


----------



## RookieSpooker

Falls on me


Union Station


----------



## BobC

Man of Constant Sorrow (Awesome Song)

Clint Black


----------



## scareme

Killing Time

Dwight Yoakam


----------



## De Caye

"Turn It On, Turn It Up, Turn Me Loose"


Rascal Flatts


----------



## skeletonowl

What Hurts the Most (Don't tell anyone I know that)

The Misfits


----------



## BobC

Angel Baby 

Yanni


----------



## De Caye

Rites of Passage (ok so I cheated) 

Damn Yankees


----------



## pyro

high enough

ted nugent


----------



## BuriedAlive

Cat Scratch Fever

Cheap Trick


----------



## Lilly

I want you to want me


ZZ Top


----------



## Ghoulbug

ok i re read the "rules" sorry i messed up b4....
Sharp Dressed Man

David Bowie


----------



## Non Compos Mentis

Fame

Iron Maiden


----------



## BuriedAlive

Run to the Hills

Motley Crue


----------



## RookieSpooker

Dancing on glass


Winger


----------



## BuriedAlive

Seventeen

REM


----------



## pyro

man on the moon

def leppard


----------



## BuriedAlive

Photograph

Molly Hatchet


----------



## pyro

flirtin with disaster

lynard skynard


----------



## scareme

Gimme Back My Bullets

Head East


----------



## perdidoman

Never Been Any Reason

David Bowie


----------



## RookieSpooker

Let's Dance (best 80's song by far)



Thompson Twins


----------



## BobC

In The Name Of Love

Trixter


----------



## Lilly

Road of a thousand dreams

Brian Setzer Orchestra


----------



## scareme

The Dirty Boogie (is he the guy from the Stray Cats?)

Emily Lou Harris


----------



## skeletonowl

Yes he's from the Stray Cats

Where Will I be

Alice in Chains


----------



## BuriedAlive

Man in the Box

The Misfits


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Ghouls Night Out

The Standells *


----------



## Lilly

Sometimes Good Guys Don't Wear White


Lynyrd Skynyrd


----------



## BuriedAlive

Free Bird

Midnight Syndicate (can't believe this hasn't been listed yet)


----------



## scareme

Born of the Night

Alice Cooper


----------



## De Caye

Only Women Bleed (I saw his "From the Inside" concert. WOW!!!!!)


Foreigner


----------



## Dr Morbius

Double Vision

Yes


----------



## BuriedAlive

Owner of a Lonely Heart

Rob Zombie


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Living Dead Girl

Joy Division


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Transmission

Street Dogs*


----------



## BuriedAlive

Stagger

Henry Rollins


----------



## Non Compos Mentis

Liar

Nothingface


----------



## Lilly

perfect person

styx


----------



## pyro

fooling yourself

boston


----------



## De Caye

Long Time

Journey


----------



## RookieSpooker

Who's Cryin' Now


Daughtry


----------



## Lilly

crashed

red hot chili peppers


----------



## pyro

californication

eve6


----------



## turtle2778

Inside Out

Aerosmith


----------



## BuriedAlive

Toys in the Attic

Megadeth


----------



## pyro

holy wars

prong


----------



## Dr Morbius

Snap your fingers, Snap your neck

Suicidal Tendencies


----------



## BuriedAlive

Alone

Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## scareme

Crazy Train

Vince Gill


----------



## pyro

the reason why

nazerth


----------



## BuriedAlive

Love Hurts

Weird Al


----------



## perdidoman

I Love Rocky Road

The Brothers Four


----------



## HibLaGrande

Greenfields

The Kingston Trio


----------



## scareme

Don't Cry Katie

Johnny Cash


----------



## perdidoman

Don't Take Your Guns To Town

Adam and the Ants


----------



## randy2084

"Stand and Deliver"

The Sisters of Mercy


----------



## Lilly

The Damage Done


Stevie Ray Vaughn
w/ Double Trouble


----------



## pyro

cross fire

jeff healey band


----------



## Bloodhound

The Damage Is Done
Kelley Hunt


----------



## HibLaGrande

Darkness


Edith Piaf


----------



## Bloodhound

La Vie En Rose - 1954


Louis Armstrong


----------



## scareme

"What a Wonderful World" from a wonderful man

Willie Nelson


----------



## randy2084

"Always on My Mind"

White Zombie


----------



## Lilly

More Human Than Human

Foghat


----------



## Bloodhound

Slow Ride

Eagles


----------



## randy2084

"Hotel California"

Jethro Tull


----------



## pyro

thick as a brick

great white


----------



## BuriedAlive

Once Bitten, Twice Shy

The Eagles


----------



## pyro

long run

joe walsh


----------



## scareme

life's been good

joe cocker


----------



## randy2084

"She Came In Through The Bathroom Window"

The Beatles


----------



## Lilly

Sgt Peppers Lonely Hearts Club Band

The Rascals


----------



## scareme

Lilly, for the Rascals I just get a house band. Did you mean the Young Rascals? If so then... Groovin.

Leon Russell


----------



## Bloodhound

Scareme........ http://www.therascals.co.uk


----------



## Bloodhound

Same Old Song


Rainbow


----------



## randy2084

"Stone Cold"

Alcatrazz


----------



## Lilly

No Parole from Rock and Roll


Buddy Holly


----------



## randy2084

"Everyday"

Jan & Dean


----------



## Bloodhound

"Dead Man's Curve"

Love and Rockets


----------



## scareme

No Big Deal

Ram Jam


----------



## pyro

black betty

thin lizzy


----------



## BuriedAlive

The Boys are Back in Town

Gwar


----------



## scareme

Sick of you

Stevie Nicks


----------



## Bloodhound

Ghosts


Alice's Restaurant


----------



## scareme

by Arlo Guthrie

Woody Guthrie


----------



## Bloodhound

Dead or Alive



Don Gibson


----------



## pyro

just one time

lover boy


----------



## Bloodhound

Bullet In The Chamber 


The Creepshow


----------



## Lilly

creatures of the night


puddle of mudd


----------



## scareme

Psycho

Dean Martin


----------



## Bloodhound

Ain't That A Kick In The Head



Dead or Alive


----------



## skeletonowl

You Spin Me Round (Like a Record) I love that song haha!

Arsonists Get All the Girls (10 bucks if you don'y have to search for them!)


----------



## Bloodhound

Shoeshine For Neptune ( No 10 bucks for me.)


The Cranberries


----------



## pyro

zombie

concrete blonde


----------



## Vikeman

joey


jimmy buffett


----------



## Non Compos Mentis

Cheeseburger In Paradise


Blood Hound Gang


----------



## Vikeman

Rip Taylor is God


Super Grit Cowboy Band


----------



## scareme

Something Big

Steve Earle


----------



## Bloodhound

The Devil's Right Hand



Brian Posehn


----------



## Vikeman

Metal By Numbers 


Blues Image


----------



## PrettyGhoul

*Ride Captain Ride (Now this song is in my head )

Sly And The Family Stone*


----------



## Vikeman

(PG, one of my favorite songs)

Everyday People

Sonia Dada


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Vikeman said:


> (PG, one of my favorite songs)
> 
> Everyday People
> 
> Sonia Dada


*Vikeman, I was singing and dancing to it while I was preparing dinner and then later in chat pyro posted the youtube link and got me started all over again lol. It's good though, I love the song too and it's been a long time since I've heard it.* 

*Now back to the game... *


----------



## Bloodhound

CRAZY LADY



Steely Dan


----------



## skeletonowl

"Rikki Don't Lose That Number"

Bad Brains


----------



## Bloodhound

Attitude


molly hatchet


----------



## scareme

Flitring with Disaster

Waylon Jennings


----------



## Bloodhound

Lonesome On`ry and Mean


Poco


----------



## Lilly

Shoot for The Moon


Uriah Heap


----------



## Bloodhound

Lady in black


Wednesday 13


----------



## scareme

Bad Things

Devo


----------



## Bloodhound

Whip It


Jethro Tull


----------



## skeletonowl

Thick as a Brick (I might be seeing these guys soon!)

Serj Tankian


----------



## Lilly

Elect the Dead


Chicago


----------



## Bloodhound

Saturday in the Park 


The Fortunes


----------



## Lilly

"You've Got Your Troubles" 



Paul Revere and the Raiders


----------



## Vikeman

Kicks


Five Man Electrical Band


----------



## Bloodhound

Signs Everywhere Signs 


The Marvelettes


----------



## The_Caretaker

Don't Mess with Bill

Moby Grape


----------



## Bloodhound

Indifference


Johnny Mathis


----------



## randyaz

Chances Are


Commander Cody and the Lost Planet Airmen


----------



## Bloodhound

Hot Rod Lincoln 



Jerry Reed


----------



## scareme

East Bound and Down

Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Bloodhound

The Chain



Steve Miller


----------



## scareme

The Joker 
Really love your peaches want to shake your tree.


Tom Waits


----------



## Bloodhound

Hold On


Johnny Rivers


----------



## Vikeman

Secret Agent Man


Hank Williams Jr.


----------



## Bloodhound

Mr. Lincoln


Clarence Carter


----------



## scareme

Strokin

Wilson Pickett


----------



## Johnny Thunder

"Mustang Sally"

Desmond Dekker


----------



## Lilly

Jamaican Ska


Bob Marley


----------



## Bloodhound

Buffalo Soldier


Jimmy Buffett


----------



## Lilly

cheeseburger in paradise

steppenwolf


----------



## The_Caretaker

Magic carpet ride

Alice Cooper


----------



## Moon Dog

School's Out

The Doors


----------



## Ghoulbug

The Unknown Soldier

Dire Straits


----------



## Bloodhound

Money for nothing 


Pat Benatar


----------



## Vikeman

Hit me with your best shot


Little Feat


----------



## scareme

Dixie Chicken

Bonnie Raitt


----------



## Moon Dog

Rainy Day Man 

John Lee Hooker


----------



## Bloodhound

Hobo Blues


Rick Astley


----------



## scareme

never gonna give you up

Whitney Houston


----------



## Moon Dog

Whatchulookinat

The Legendary Pink Dots


----------



## Bloodhound

The equaliser


Bread


----------



## The_Caretaker

Blood from a stone

The Guess Who


----------



## Scary Godmother

American Woman

Bruce Springsteen


----------



## Bloodhound

Dancing In The Dark



ELO


----------



## The_Caretaker

Livin Thing




Frank Zappa and the Mother of Invention


----------



## pyro

dont eat the yellow snow ?

boston


----------



## DeathTouch

Amanda

cindy lauper


----------



## Scary Godmother

Money Changes Everything

J. Geils Band


----------



## Lilly

centerfold

Marshall Tucker Band


----------



## Scary Godmother

Can't You See?

Rush


----------



## Ghoulbug

Tom Sawyer

Billy Idol


----------



## Scary Godmother

Rebel Yell

Guns N Roses


----------



## scareme

Sweet Child of Mine

Amy Grant


----------



## Phil

If I Have to Die

Mills Brothers


----------



## Moon Dog

Paper Doll

Jean Michael Jarre


----------



## The_Caretaker

Oxygene (part I)




Ted Nugent


----------



## Scary Godmother

Wango Tango

The Who


----------



## The_Caretaker

My Generation




Cheap Trick


----------



## Scary Godmother

I Want You To Want Me

Doobie Brothers


----------



## scream1973

Long Train Runnin

Pantera


----------



## Scary Godmother

Walk

Night Ranger


----------



## The_Caretaker

Touch of madness




The Tubes


----------



## Scary Godmother

She's A Beauty

Loverboy


----------



## The_Caretaker

Jump




the Kinks


----------



## Scary Godmother

Lola L_O_L_A Lola (Sorry, I had to sing it as I was typing!)

The Cars


----------



## The_Caretaker

My best friends girl




ZZ Top


----------



## Scary Godmother

She's Got Legs

Emerson Lake and Palmer


----------



## The_Caretaker

Pictures at an Exhibition




Trans-Siberian Orchastra


----------



## Scary Godmother

An Angel Came Down

Cinderella


----------



## TearyThunder

Don't Know What You Got 

Finger Eleven


----------



## Scary Godmother

One Thing

Green Day


----------



## Bloodhound

Wake Me Up When September Ends



Deep Purple


----------



## mrskeleton

Smoke on the water

LED ZEPPELIN


----------



## scareme

Stairway to Heaven

Eric Clapton


----------



## scream1973

Tears in Heaven

Will Smith


----------



## Moon Dog

Party Starter

Big Walter Horton


----------



## Bloodhound

Shakey's Blues 


Parliament


----------



## scareme

Funkadelic

Rod Stewart


----------



## skeletonowl

Forever Young (Sing it again Rod)

HORSE the band


----------



## Bloodhound

Anti Pizza


Don Ho


----------



## Ghoulbug

Tiny Bubbles

Blue October


----------



## Bloodhound

Into the Ocean


Koop


----------



## Lilly

if this is right band 
Koop Island Blues


BIG BAD VOODOO DADDY


----------



## Bloodhound

(That's right Lilly, The song is Island Blues)

Who's that creepin'

supertramp


----------



## Moon Dog

Take The Long Way Home

Willie Dixon


----------



## scream1973

Built for Comfort


RadioHead


----------



## Moon Dog

Paranoid Android

Aphrodite's Child


----------



## scream1973

End of the World

The Clash


----------



## sharpobject

Rock the Casbah

Adam Ant


----------



## scream1973

Stand and Deliver

Nine inch Nails


----------



## Moon Dog

Adrift And At Peace

Bugs Henderson


----------



## scream1973

Highway 61 

Bio Hazard


----------



## Moon Dog

Blue Blood

Magic Slim


----------



## scream1973

Scufflin

R.E.M


----------



## kevin242

The Finest Worksong

Public Enemy


----------



## scream1973

Fight the Power 


Anthrax


----------



## Bloodhound

Got The Time


Roger Miller


----------



## Moon Dog

England Swings

Charlie Ryan


----------



## Bloodhound

Hot Rod Lincoln


Jim Stafford


----------



## Ghoulbug

Spiders and Snakes??

Duran Duran


----------



## pyro

hungry like a wolf


flock of seagulls


----------



## Moon Dog

I Ran (So Far Away)

Glenn Miller


----------



## The_Caretaker

Little Brown Jug




Iron maiden


----------



## corner haunt

Flight of Icarus


Deep Purple


----------



## Bloodhound

Child in time 


Curtis Mayfield


----------



## Moon Dog

Pusherman

Emerson, Lake, & Palmer


----------



## corner haunt

1st Impression


Jackyl


----------



## Bloodhound

I Stand Alone


Hyde


----------



## scream1973

Angels Tale 



Nickelback


----------



## corner haunt

Next Contestant


Dire Straits


----------



## Spookyboo

Money for Nothing



Big Log


----------



## Bloodhound

Hope you meant,
Robert Plant - Big Log


LOBO


----------



## Moon Dog

Me and You and a Dog Named Boo

Mungo Jerry


----------



## The_Caretaker

in the summertime




Traveling Wilburys


----------



## Bloodhound

Handle With Care


Frank Zappa


----------



## The_Caretaker

Why does it hurt when i pee




Harry Connick Jr.


----------



## Spookyboo

You dont know me




My dingalingaling


----------



## Moon Dog

Hope you meant,
Chuck Berry - My Dingalingaling

Charlie Watts


----------



## The_Caretaker

I should care




Louie Armstrong


----------



## scream1973

Wonderful World


Iron Maiden


----------



## Bloodhound

Hallowed be thy name


George Thorogood


----------



## The_Caretaker

One bourbon, one scotch, one beer




jay and the americans


----------



## scream1973

Come a Little Bit Closer

Storm Large


----------



## Bloodhound

Anything, Anything 


The Drifters


----------



## scream1973

Under the Boardwalk


Billy Klippert


----------



## Bloodhound

Levon


Lou Rawls


----------



## The_Caretaker

Down on the ground




Golden Earring


----------



## kevin242

Radar Love

Social Distortion


----------



## scream1973

Story of my Life


Rick James


----------



## scareme

Super Freak

Tom Petty


----------



## Moon Dog

I Won't Back Down

The Notting Hillbillies


----------



## The_Caretaker

Your own sweet way




Blondie


----------



## scream1973

Call Me 


Sha Na Na


----------



## Bloodhound

blue moon


Bette Midler


----------



## The_Caretaker

The Rose




Boy George


----------



## The_Caretaker

oops


----------



## Lilly

Karma Chameleon



foo fighters


----------



## Bloodhound

Best Of You



Alice in chains


----------



## Moon Dog

Rooster

The Brian Setzer Orchestra


----------



## Lilly

Rumble in Brighton


Bad Company


----------



## sharpobject

Rock "N Roll Fantasy

Kiss


----------



## pyro

cold gin
disturbed


----------



## Lilly

pain redefined

Genesis


----------



## Bloodhound

The Knife

Jethro Tull


----------



## pyro

thick as a brick

yes


----------



## Bloodhound

Going For The One


REO Speedwagon


----------



## scareme

Time for me to Fly

Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## pyro

give it away

epic


----------



## scream1973

shredder



Metal Church


----------



## Non Compos Mentis

Battalions

Dig


----------



## Bloodhound

Beliee



Billy Vera


----------



## Moon Dog

My Heart Cries

Magic Slim


----------



## scareme

Cold Women With Warm Hearts

Bo Diddley


----------



## Moon Dog

Who do you love

Argent


----------



## Bloodhound

Hold Your Head Up 



Kenny Chesney


----------



## Moon Dog

Better As A Memory

Eva Cassidy


----------



## Bloodhound

time after time


Peter Gallagher


----------



## Moon Dog

Still Got The Blues

Napoleon XIV


----------



## Lilly

They're Coming to Take Me Away, Ha-Haaa


Green Day


----------



## Bloodhound

Wake Me Up When September Ends


Righteous Brothers


----------



## Moon Dog

On This Side Of Goodbye

The Mountaineers


----------



## Bloodhound

I can't remember your Name 


ub40


----------



## scareme

Red, red wine.

U2


----------



## Moon Dog

New Years Day

Country Joe & The Fish


----------



## Bloodhound

Love


Canned Heat


----------



## Moon Dog

On The Road Again

Iron Butterfly


----------



## scareme

In a Gadda Da Vida

Pretenders


----------



## Bloodhound

Tattooed Love Boys 


Warrant


----------



## scareme

Cherry Pie

Tom Jones


----------



## Bloodhound

Sex bomb


toto


----------



## scareme

Rosanna

Stevie Nicks


----------



## Moon Dog

The Nightmare

The Ramones


----------



## Bloodhound

Pet Sematary


The Pretenders


----------



## scareme

Brass In Pocket

George Michael


----------



## randy2084

"Faith"

Limp Bizkit


----------



## Moon Dog

Behind Blue Eyes

Gene Krupa


----------



## scareme

Drum Boogie

Fred Astaire


----------



## Moon Dog

Putting On The Ritz

Louis Armstrong


----------



## Bloodhound

mack the knife


Ella Fitzgerald


----------



## Moon Dog

I'll Chase The Blues Away

Peter, Paul, & Mary


----------



## Bloodhound

Where Have All The Flowers Gone?


Mama Cass Elliott


----------



## Moon Dog

Something to make you happy

Jethro Tull


----------



## Bloodhound

Aqualung


Edgar Winter


----------



## Moon Dog

Frankenstein

Jimi Hendrix


----------



## corner haunt

Hey Joe


Evanescence


----------



## scream1973

My Immortal


Sword


----------



## scareme

Iron Swan

Tom Petty


----------



## Moon Dog

Running Down A Dream

Traveling Wilburys


----------



## scream1973

End of the Line


Blues Traveller


----------



## randy2084

"Hook"

Robert Johnson


----------



## Moon Dog

Me And The Devil

Big Walter Horton


----------



## scream1973

Shakey Blues


No doubt


----------



## skeletonowl

I'm Just a Girl (Good band)

Mushroomhead


----------



## scareme

Crazy

Patsy Cline


----------



## Bloodhound

Crazy



Mel Tillis


----------



## Moon Dog

Coca Cola Cowboy

Wall Of Voodoo


----------



## randy2084

"Mexican Radio"

Talking Heads


----------



## Moon Dog

Psycho Killer

Yes


----------



## scareme

Love will find a way

Mozart


----------



## Moon Dog

Symphony No.29 in A Major

Bach


----------



## randy2084

_Toccata and Fugue in D minor_

Domenico Scarlatti


----------



## Bloodhound

Sonata K.208 in A Major

WESS & DORI GHEZZI


----------



## Moon Dog

Corpo Un'anima 

Werner Dafeldecker & Fussenegger


----------



## Bloodhound

Archives of the North

ulises bueno


----------



## Moon Dog

Celda 22

T.S.O.L


----------



## Bloodhound

Silent Scream


MACBETH


----------



## scream1973

Watch us die


Varga


----------



## Moon Dog

Mad Scientist 

Tiny Tim


----------



## randy2084

"Tiptoe Through The Tulips"

George Segal


----------



## scream1973

Thats a tough one.. I could not find any songs.. only that he fronted Bruno Lynch and His Imperial Band" doing Jazz in the 70's


Venom


----------



## randy2084

[scream1973- He released an album in 1974 entitled [ame]_A Touch of Ragtime_[/ame] as George Segal and the Imperial Jazzband. Which was a reference to his college band when he was at Columbia University. In addition to being an actor, he is also an accomplished banjo player.]

"Black Metal"

Exodus


----------



## Moon Dog

Call To Arms

Opeth


----------



## scream1973

When


King Diamond


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Halloween


Flaco Jimenez


----------



## Lotus

Ay Te Dejo En San Antonio




Slayer


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

"Blood Reign"



Roky Erickson


----------



## randyaz

night of the vampire

Roy Orbison


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

"Candy Man"


The Killcreeps


----------



## Lilly

Chop Shop




Deep Purple


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

"Bloodsucker"



Voltaire


----------



## Lilly

Graveyard Picnic



.38 Special


----------



## randyaz

Long Time Gone

Blackfoot


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

"In The Night"



Rocket From The Crypt


----------



## skeletonowl

Ditchdigger


Primus


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

"My Name Is Mud"



Moonspell


----------



## scream1973

Scorpion Flower

Shinedown


----------



## randyaz

save me

nitty gritty dirt band


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

"Creepin' Round Your Back Door"



Groovie Ghoulies


----------



## skeletonowl

Graveyard Girlfriend

Toadies


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

"Possum Kingdom"



Nekromantix


----------



## Lilly

Rot in Hell



Wishbone Ash


----------



## Bloodhound

Blowin' Free 


Emerson, Lake & Palmer


----------



## skeletonowl

Tarkus

A Day to remember


----------



## Bloodhound

since you've been gone




Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## Moon Dog

Roll Over Beethoven

Eric Johnson


----------



## randy2084

"Cliffs of Dover"

Steve Vai


----------



## Bloodhound

For The Love Of God


Joe Satriani


----------



## scream1973

Surfin with an Alien


Stevie Ray Vaughn


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

"Cold Shot"



Screamin' Lord Sutch


----------



## skeletonowl

"Jack the Ripper" I read a bit about Lord Sutch, seems like an interesting guy


The Transplants


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

"Doomsday"



The Planet Smashers


----------



## scream1973

Shes so Hot


The Cranberries


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

"Zombie"



The Cramps


----------



## Non Compos Mentis

"Bikini Girls With Machine Guns"

Paw


----------



## randyaz

Lolita

Kid Creole and the Coconuts


----------



## scareme

I'm not your Daddy

John Mellencamp


----------



## BobC

Hurts So Good


Devil Driver


----------



## Lilly

Swinging the Dead


The Alarm


----------



## randyaz

Sold Me Down The River

Bloodrock


----------



## scareme

Lucky in the Morning

Kid Rock


----------



## randyaz

I wanna be a cowboy baby 

Scissor Sisters


----------



## scareme

I don't feel like Dancing

Nelly Furtado


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

"Promiscuous"


DevilDriver


----------



## scareme

End of the line

Charlie Daniels Band


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

"The Devil Went Down To Georgia"


Cradle of Filth


----------



## randyaz

Devil To The Metal

Engelbert Humperdinck


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

"The Last Waltz"


Slim Whitman


----------



## pyro

rose marie

april wine


----------



## randyaz

Oowatanite


David Allan Coe


----------



## pyro

i made linda lovelace GAG

dennis leary


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

"Merry F#%$in' Christmas"


Gnarkill


----------



## dynoflyer

"look what im doing in my room
pantyhose pornshop looking"

Doors


----------



## randyaz

Riders on the Storm


King Crimson


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

"21st Century Schizoid Man"


Emerson, Lake and Palmer


----------



## scareme

Lucky Man

Neil Young


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

"Cinnamon Girl"


Creeper Lagoon


----------



## dynoflyer

Claustrophobia

Joe Ely


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

"Dig All Night"


Klaus Nomi


----------



## skeletonowl

"Ding Dong"



Death


----------



## Moon Dog

Evil Dead

The Allman Brothers Band


----------



## dynoflyer

Desdemona


War


----------



## scareme

Low Rider

Paul Simon


----------



## randy2084

"Kodachrome"

Jack Johnson


----------



## scareme

If I Had Eyes

Patrick Swayze


----------



## randyaz

Raising Heaven (In Hell Tonight) 

The Proclaimers


----------



## randy2084

"I'm Gonna Be (500 Miles)"

Rose Tattoo


----------



## randyaz

Stuck on You

Leon Redbone


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

"Haunted House"


Profane Grace


----------



## randyaz

The Specter of Sardorhelven 


Black Oak Arkansas


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

"Jim Dandy"


Molly Hatchet


----------



## scareme

Flirtin' with Disaster

Head East


----------



## Bloodhound

Never Been Any Reason


Manfred Man


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

"Blinded by the Light"


Black Sabbath


----------



## Bloodhound

children of the grave



white zombie


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

"El Phantasmo and the Chicken-Run Blast-O-Rama"


The Zombies


----------



## Bloodhound

She's Not There


Santana


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

"Black Magic Woman"


Lords of Acid


----------



## Bloodhound

The Crablouse




Vanilla Fudge


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

"You Keep Me Hangin' On"


Vanilla Ice :laugheton:

What's your name? Robert Van Winkle.
Why'd you change it? Nothing rhymes with Winkle.


----------



## Bloodhound

Ice Ice Baby


Blotto


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

"I Wanna Be a Lifeguard"



Ogden Edsl


----------



## Bloodhound

Dead Puppies


Cycle Sluts From Hell


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

"I Wish You Were a Beer"


GWAR


----------



## Bloodhound

Womb With A View



Katharine McPhee


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

"Over It"



William Hung


----------



## Bloodhound

She Bangs 


Cake


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

"How Do You Afford Your Rock 'n' Roll Lifestyle?"



Bloodhound Gang


----------



## Bloodhound

The Bad Touch

Warrant


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

"Cherry Pie"



Judas Priest


----------



## Bloodhound

Painkiller


Talking Heads


----------



## randyaz

Once in a Lifetime

The Clash


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

"London Calling"



Motorhead


----------



## Bloodhound

Ace Of Spades


Metallica


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

"Master of Puppets"



Ace Frehley


----------



## Bloodhound

Rock Soldiers


Cannibal Corpse


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

"Meat Hook Sodomy"



Morbid Angel


----------



## Bloodhound

God of emptness


The Sex Zombies


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

"Drown 'em at Birth"



Celtic Frost


----------



## Bloodhound

Into The Crypt of Rays


Atomic Kitten


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

"The Tide is High"



The Runaways


----------



## Bloodhound

cherry bomb

Kim Carnes


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

"Bette Davis Eyes"



Silly Willie


----------



## randyaz

Dont Cry?


1910 Fruitgum Company


----------



## scareme

Yummy Yummy Yummy

Archies


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

"Sugar, Sugar"



The Groovy Ghoulies


----------



## randyaz

Chick a Boom


Jackson Five


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

"One Bad Apple"



The Osmond Brothers


----------



## randyaz

One Bad Apple (look it up...#1 - 1970)

The Partridge Family


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

I'm sensing a disturbing trend here. LOL. And I coulda sworn it was the J5 on OBA. Oh well.

"I Can Feel Your Heartbeat" 



Wayne County and the Electric Chairs


----------



## randyaz

Its Hard To Be A Woman...no wait

Toilet Love


Trapp Family Singers


----------



## randyaz

Problem like Maria


David Allen Coe


----------



## randyaz

You Never Even Called Me By My Name

New Riders of the Purple Sage


----------



## RavenLunatic

*Friend of the Devil

Nevermore*


----------



## randyaz

All play dead


Isley Brothers


----------



## RavenLunatic

*Here We Go Again

Death Cab for Cutie*


----------



## randyaz

Crooked Teeth

Leon Russell


----------



## RavenLunatic

*Tightrope

Joshua Radin*


----------



## randyaz

Star Mile

Jack Jackson


----------



## Spooky1

Limehouse Blues

King Crimson


----------



## RavenLunatic

*Sex Sleep Eat Drink Dream

Erase the Grey*


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

"The Melting Side"



Sepultura


----------



## Spooky1

"Warriors of Death"

Happy The Man


----------



## rottincorps

Footwork


Blood rock


----------



## rottincorps

Lucky in the morning



Steppenwolf


----------



## randyaz

Sookie Sookie

Blind Faith


----------



## rottincorps

Can't find my way home



Kiss


----------



## rottincorps

Black diamond



Boston


----------



## Spooky1

Smokin'

Weird Al Yankovic


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Dead at Last

Alice Cooper


----------



## Spooky1

Welcome to My Nightmare

Jethro Tull


----------



## ithurt

aqualung (obvious but only one i know)

demented are go


----------



## RavenLunatic

* Shadow Crypt

The Cruxshadows*


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Bloodline

Johnny Winters


----------



## RavenLunatic

*From a Buick 6

Sick Puppies*


----------



## rottincorps

All the same


Great White


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Nightmares

Elvira


----------



## Spooky1

Here Comes the Bride (The Bride of Frankenstein) 

Oingo Boingo


----------



## RoxyBlue

No One Lives Forever


Three Dog Night


----------



## Spooky1

Liar

The Manhattan Transfer


----------



## RoxyBlue

Another Night in Tunisia


The Eagles


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Witchy Woman



Raison D'être (the dark ambient fellow not the folk group)


----------



## RoxyBlue

Metamorphyses Phase IV (did I get the right group?)

Steely Dan


----------



## Spooky1

Haitian Divorce

The Alan Parsons Project


----------



## bignick

Games People Play

The Faces


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ooh La La

Humble Pie


----------



## Spooky1

One Eyed Trouser Snake Rumba

Cherry Poppin Daddies


----------



## evil-within

bleeding ceremony


paradise by the dashboard lights


----------



## Spooky1

Evil you named a song (by Meat Loaf) not a band (as far as I can tell). Unless a band has named itself after the song?

Gaelic Storm


----------



## evil-within

oops got caught up in the moment

kiss me im irish..... really i am



steel drivers


----------



## RoxyBlue

Blue Side of the Mountain

Santana


----------



## Spooky1

Black Magic Woman

Rainbow


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow

Drinking with the Devil

Ozzy Ozbourne


----------



## rottincorps

Crazy Train



Deep Purple


----------



## RoxyBlue

Woman from Tokyo


Evanescence


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

Bring Me to Life



The Swampires


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Dreaming Dead (we don't have HBO to watch TrueBlood:crykin


Moody Blues


----------



## Spooky1

NIGHTS IN WHITE SATIN 

Garbage


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

"Only Happy When It Rains"



45 Grave


----------



## RoxyBlue

Riboflavin Flavored, Non-Carbonated, Poly-Unsaturated Blood


Little Feat


----------



## Spooky1

Dixie Chicken

The Cranberries


----------



## rottincorps

Zombie



Rob Zombie


----------



## Non Compos Mentis

Scum Of The Earth

Quicksand


----------



## RoxyBlue

Thorn in My Side

Alien Ant Farm


----------



## Spooky1

Flesh and Bone

Louis Armstrong


----------



## rottincorps

What a wonderful world




Dr. Hook


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sylvia's Mother


Loving Spoonful


----------



## rottincorps

"Coffee Blues". 




Archie's


----------



## rottincorps

Sugar Sugar




Iron butterfly


----------



## RoxyBlue

In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida


Black Sabbath


----------



## Spooky1

Ironman

The Tubes


----------



## rottincorps

White punks on dope




Missing Persons


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mental Hopscotch

Talking Heads


----------



## Spooky1

Road to Nowhere

Sting


----------



## rottincorps

Fields of gold



Sammy Hagar


----------



## RoxyBlue

I Can't Drive 55

Fine Young Cannibals


----------



## Spooky1

She drives me Crazy

Duffy


----------



## Tequila325

Mercy

God or Julie


----------



## RoxyBlue

Let it Bleed Again


Pink Floyd


----------



## rottincorps

comfortably numb

Faces


----------



## skeletonowl

Stay With Me

Kings of Leon


----------



## rottincorps

Sex on Fire



Scandal


----------



## RoxyBlue

Goodbye to You

Black Eyed Peas


----------



## Tequila325

My Humps

Leathermouth


----------



## Spooky1

I'm guessing you meant Leathermouth.

Bodysnatchers 4 Ever

Rainbow


----------



## bignick

Self Portrait

Terry Reid


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hand Don't Fit the Glove


Blue Oyster Cult


----------



## Spooky1

Godzilla

The Dave Matthews Band


----------



## Tequila325

lol i edited it about ten minutes later because i realized what i did

You never Know

Crash Romeo


----------



## Moon Dog

Get up, Shut up

Earl Scruggs


----------



## Tequila325

Fireball Mail

Mindless Self Indulgence


----------



## Spooky1

Bettie Page Must Die

Wes Pudsey and the Sonic Aces


----------



## Tequila325

Home to you

Rise Against


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Good Left Undone


Cream


----------



## Spooky1

Strange Brew

Yes


----------



## randyaz

Yours Is No Disgrace

Leon Russell


----------



## Spooky1

The Devil Started Talking

Ringo Starr


----------



## rottincorps

Act Naturally


Molly Hatchet


----------



## Spooky1

Flirtin with Disaster

Ray Stevens


----------



## rottincorps

the streak



Stevy Ray Von


----------



## RoxyBlue

Life without You


Steely Dan


----------



## Johnny Thunder

"Midnight Cruiser"

Peter Tosh


----------



## Spooky1

"Legalize It"

Tom Lehrer


----------



## RoxyBlue

Masochism Tango


Yes


----------



## Don Givens

I've seen all good people.

Traveling Wilburys


----------



## Moon Dog

Margarita

The Notting Hillbillies


----------



## Draik41895

Railroad Worksong

Weird Al


----------



## Spooky1

White & Nerdy

Pink Floyd


----------



## Draik41895

Jugband Blues

Captain Bogg and Salty


----------



## Moon Dog

Pegleg Tango

T.S.O.L


----------



## Spooky1

Everybody's A Cop

Timbuk 3


----------



## Moon Dog

The Future's So Bright, I Gotta Wear Shades

Bugs Henderson


----------



## rottincorps

She Feels Good 


Peter frampton


----------



## Monk

Show Me The Way


Sex Pistols


----------



## rottincorps

I Wanna Be Your Dog


Humble pie


----------



## Spooky1

30 Days in a Hole

King Crimson


----------



## Don Givens

In the Court of the Crimson King

Emerson, Lake, & Palmer


----------



## rottincorps

The Endless Enigma,


Deep purple


----------



## Moon Dog

Smoke On The Water

Earl Scruggs


----------



## RoxyBlue

Blue Moon of Kentucky


Depeche Mode


----------



## scareme

Somebody

Dwight Yoakam


----------



## Moon Dog

Honky Tonk Man

Nini Rosso


----------



## RoxyBlue

Il Silenzio

Moody Blues


----------



## Don Givens

Melancholy Man

Soundgarden


----------



## DarkShadows

The Day I tried to live

As i Lay dying


----------



## Spooky1

The Darkest Nights

Smash Mouth


----------



## Don Givens

Road Man

George Harrison


----------



## scareme

Give Me Love (Give Me Peace On Earth)

Richard Starkey


----------



## Don Givens

It Don't Come Easy.

James Paul McCartney


----------



## Moon Dog

We All Stand Together

Ten Years After


----------



## scareme

I'm Going Home

Cheap Trick


----------



## Draik41895

Dream Police

draco and the malfoys


----------



## Don Givens

Hippogriffs Deserve To Die 

Alice in Chains


----------



## RoxyBlue

We Die Young


Pearl Jam


----------



## rottincorps

Black


Frank Zappa


----------



## Moon Dog

Wowie Zowie

Eva Cassidy


----------



## scareme

Over the Rainbow

Head East


----------



## Don Givens

Never Been Any Reason.

Boomtown Rats


----------



## scareme

Rat Trap

Woody Guthrie


----------



## Don Givens

This Land is Your Land

The Animals


----------



## Moon Dog

When I Was Young

Fat Mattress


----------



## scareme

Little Miss Strange

38 Special


----------



## Don Givens

Hold On Loosely

Bruce Springsteen


----------



## RoxyBlue

Born to Run


The Eagles


----------



## Don Givens

Take It To The Limit

Peter Gabriel


----------



## RoxyBlue

Solsbury Hill


The Carpenters


----------



## scareme

We've Only Just Begun

J Giles


----------



## Spooky1

Centerfold

Garbage


----------



## Don Givens

Stupid Girl

Marilyn Manson


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Beautiful People


Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Don Givens

Closer

Cream


----------



## Spooky1

Tales of Brave Ulysses

Procol Harum


----------



## RoxyBlue

A Whiter Shade of Pale


Aerosmith


----------



## skeletonowl

Back in the Saddle


Dead Kennedys


----------



## scareme

Holiday in Cambodia

Hermans Hermits


----------



## GrimProductions

do wha diddy diddy

Squirrel Nut Zippers


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hell


Rolling Stones


----------



## skeletonowl

Beast of Burden


Animal Collective


----------



## RoxyBlue

For Reverend Green


Devo


----------



## scareme

Whip It

Archies


----------



## Don Givens

A Circle of Blue

Josie and the Pussy Cats


----------



## scareme

Pretend to be Nice

Paul Revere and the Radiers


----------



## Don Givens

Don't Take It So Hard

The Sensational Alex Harvey Band


----------



## scareme

Faith Healer

Bollock Brothers


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cyberspace Polaroid


Doobie Brothers


----------



## rottincorps

China grove


AC/DC


----------



## Don Givens

Live Wire

The Who


----------



## RoxyBlue

My Generation


Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Don Givens

Zero

Stone Temple Pilot


----------



## RoxyBlue

Plush


Guns 'n' Roses


----------



## dynoflyer

Welcome to the Jungle

Metallica


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida

the turtles


----------



## Don Givens

So Happy Together

Lets try Metallica again ( or Iron Butterfly if you prefer)


----------



## skeletonowl

All Nightmare Long (Just one of the great new songs!)

Trivium


----------



## scareme

Dying in Your Arms

Mishka


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

above the bones

calibretto 13


----------



## RoxyBlue

Uncle Sam



Gladys Knight & The Pips


----------



## Don Givens

Midnight Train Georgia

David Bowie


----------



## Bethene

China Girl

Journey


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

dont stop believing

"Whatever it is"


----------



## scareme

Strike A Pose

Ayna


----------



## RoxyBlue

(I'm assuming you meant "Enya")

Orinoco Flow


The Yardbirds


----------



## Don Givens

For Your Love.

Led Zepplin


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

dazed and confused

the zack brown band


----------



## dubbax3

Chicken Fried

Weezer


----------



## Don Givens

Hash Pipe

Lou Reed


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

walk on the wild side

emerson drive


----------



## dubbax3

I should be sleeping

men at work


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

overkill

sugarland


----------



## RoxyBlue

Baby Girl



The Who


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

my generation


The Eli Young Band


----------



## RoxyBlue

When It Rains


The Ramones


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

blitzkrieg bop

the box masters


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Last Place They'll Ever Look


Air Supply


----------



## Don Givens

All Out of Talent oops I mean All Out of Love.

Traffic


----------



## RoxyBlue

Some Kinda Woman


Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Don Givens

Landslide

Jimi Hendrix


----------



## Johnny Thunder

"The Wind Cries Mary"

Hatebreed


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

"Defeatist"

The Wreckers


----------



## The Creepster

"Crazy People" yippie wippie and a ropin and a ridin YEHAWWWWWW mount that there buckin Bronco..

Cannibal Corpse


----------



## RoxyBlue

Born in a Casket


Bachman-Turner Overdrive


----------



## highbury

You Ain't Seen Nothing Yet


Black Flag (And I'll make it difficult. Pre-Henry Rollins Black Flag!)


----------



## The Creepster

highbury said:


> You Ain't Seen Nothing Yet
> 
> Black Flag (And I'll make it difficult. Pre-Henry Rollins Black Flag!)


LOL difficult...."Revenge"

Deicide


----------



## Haunted Bayou

LOL OMG!
I had to Google Deicide. I clicked on the "homage for Satan" track and was about to click on the link to the story about using their music to torture Iraq prisoners when the lyrics kicked in. I started laughing out loud.

Creepster, do you listen to that in the "state of decay"? I think my ears are bleeding.

Next Band
Dead Kennedys


----------



## highbury

Halloween!!!!


Austrian Death Machine


----------



## Night Watchman

Double Ahhnold


Explosions in the Sky


----------



## The Creepster

Haunted Bayou said:


> LOL OMG!
> I had to Google Deicide. I clicked on the "homage for Satan" track and was about to click on the link to the story about using their music to torture Iraq prisoners when the lyrics kicked in. I started laughing out loud.
> 
> Creepster, do you listen to that in the "state of decay"? I think my ears are bleeding.
> 
> Next Band
> Dead Kennedys


I do Haunted and thats a good thing...bleeding from the ears!...on days when I need something "light" to relax me.....Now If I am in a "slump" to pick me up I trust In "Cannibal Corpse" or "Morbid Angel" they make me feel warm and fuzzy inside

"First Breath After Coma"

Oh Why not...."Morbid Angel"


----------



## RoxyBlue

Lord of All Fevers And Plagues


The Carpenters


----------



## The Creepster

Sing

BloodBath


----------



## Night Watchman

Eaten

54-40


----------



## The Creepster

"Broken Pieces"

Darkthrone


----------



## RoxyBlue

Under a Funeral Moon


Steely Dan


----------



## The Creepster

"Dirty work"

Legion Of The Damned


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cult of the Dead


Alice Cooper


----------



## The Creepster

"welcome to my nightmare"

Napoleon's Ghost


----------



## Spooky1

"They're Coming To Take Me Away Ha! Haa!!"

Birthday Massacre


----------



## The Creepster

"Horror Show"

The Buggles


----------



## RoxyBlue

Video Killed the Radio Star


Emerson, Lake, and Palmer


----------



## The Creepster

"Benny the Bouncer"

Captain Beefheart


----------



## Spooky1

"The Smithsonian Institute Blues"

Wall of Voodoo


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mexican Radio

Captain and Tennille


----------



## Spooky1

Love Will Keep Us Together

Squirrel Nut Zippers


----------



## The Creepster

Put a lid on it

LARD


----------



## RoxyBlue

70s Rock Must Die


Bad Company


----------



## The Creepster

"Tell It Like It Is"

Front Line Assembly


----------



## RoxyBlue

Mindphaser


Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## scareme

Ticket To The Moon

Gram Parsons


----------



## The Creepster

"Lazy Days"

Mr. Bungle


----------



## RoxyBlue

Pink Cigarette



Grateful Dead


----------



## The Creepster

"Cream Puff War"

Green Jellö


----------



## scareme

Little Pig, Little Pig

Flogging Molly


----------



## RoxyBlue

Salty Dog


Cream


----------



## The Creepster

"The Coffee Song"

PiL


----------



## scareme

This Is Not A Love Song

Dropkick Murphys


----------



## Night Watchman

Captain Kelly's Kitchen 

Wintersleep


----------



## scareme

Fog

Dwight Yoakam


----------



## Night Watchman

Suspicious Minds (Cover)

Sandbox


----------



## scareme

Skull

Yes


----------



## The Creepster

"I'm Running"

Shadowy men on a Shadowy planet


----------



## RoxyBlue

Sport Fishin' Accessories


Three Dog Night


----------



## The Creepster

"The Loner"

Ministry


----------



## scareme

New World Order

Alvin and the Chipmunks


----------



## RoxyBlue

The Chipmunk Song


Little Feat


----------



## The Creepster

"Fat Man In The Bathtub"

The Reverend Horton Heat


----------



## RoxyBlue

We Three Kings



Billy Joel


----------



## The Creepster

Up town girl

Big Sandy


----------



## scareme

Tequila Calling

Mudcrutch


----------



## RoxyBlue

Orphan of the Storm


Wings


----------



## The Creepster

"Bip Bop"

Pantera


----------



## RoxyBlue

Cowboys from Hell



Santana


----------



## Spooky1

Black Magic Woman

Garbage


----------



## RoxyBlue

Stupid Girl


Beach Boys


----------



## The Creepster

409

Primitive Radio Gods


----------



## RoxyBlue

Self Serve Island


Three Dog Night


----------



## The Creepster

"Women" 

Napalm Death


----------



## RoxyBlue

Twist the Knife Slowly


The Carpenters


----------



## The Creepster

A Song for you

Eternal Tears Of Sorrow


----------



## RoxyBlue

Red Dawn Rising


Rolling Stones


----------



## The Creepster

Black

In Mourning


----------



## Johnny Thunder

"Eyes Of The Night"

Minor Threat


----------



## RoxyBlue

"Straight Edge"


Jethro Tull


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

"Thick As A Brick"

Alan Parsons Project


----------



## Evil Andrew

"Time" (The Turn of a Friendly Card, 1980)

Pink Floyd


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Run Like Hell

Aldo Nova


----------



## RoxyBlue

Ball and Chain


The Beach Boys


----------



## Evil Andrew

"Good Vibrations"

Jan and Dean


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dead Man's Curve


Little Feat


----------



## The Creepster

"Mercenary Territory"

The Ink Spots


----------



## Evil Andrew

"If I Didn't Care"

Paul Revere and the Raiders


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

"Cherokee Reservation"

Bananarama


----------



## RoxyBlue

Love in the First Degree


Nine Inch Nails


----------



## The Creepster

"Something I Can Never Have" 

Dead Milkmen


----------



## Goblin

I'm going to Purgatory

The Beach Boys


----------



## RoxyBlue

California Girls



The Beatles


----------



## The Creepster

Yellow Submarine 

BareNaked Ladies


----------



## funkdaddy

Life,In a nutshell.

5 Finger Death Punch


----------



## The Creepster

I like unicorns 


Carnage


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dark Recollections


Little Feat


----------



## The Creepster

"Business as Usual"

Lamb Of God


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Laid To Rest (had to google this one..ha)

Pink Floyd


----------



## Goblin

Confortably Numb

Herman's Hermits


----------



## SPOOKY J

I'm Into Something Good

Slipknot


----------



## RoxyBlue

Before I Forget


The Who


----------



## SPOOKY J

Tommy, can you hear me?

Dave Matthews Band


----------



## The Creepster

What would you say.....

Cannibal Corpse


----------



## Evil Queen

Under the Rotted Flesh

J Geils Band


----------



## Spooky1

Centerfold

Frank Zappa


----------



## Goblin

"Prelude to the Afternoon of a Sexually Aroused Gas Mask" 

Aerosmith


----------



## morbidmike

crazy


system of a down


----------



## Evil Queen

Toxicity

Rob Zombie


----------



## morbidmike

dragula


Korn


----------



## Evil Queen

Shoots and Ladders

K.C. and the Sunshine Band (lol)


----------



## morbidmike

make a little love do a little dance get down tonight


allen parson's project


----------



## SPOOKY J

Eye in the sky

Hollywood Undead


----------



## Goblin

Young

Pink Floyd


----------



## The Creepster

The Fletcher Memorial Home

Front Line Assembly


----------



## Goblin

Dopamine

The Beach Boys


----------



## SPOOKY J

Good vibrations

Ministry


----------



## Goblin

Revenge

REO Speedwagon


----------



## The Creepster

Time For Me to Fly

Skinny Puppy


----------



## Goblin

Worlock

U2


----------



## The Creepster

One

PiL


----------



## Evil Queen

Another

Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## morbidmike

1979


Gwar


----------



## Goblin

Schools out

The Beatles


----------



## Evil Queen

I am the Walrus

Led Zeppelin


----------



## RoxyBlue

Stairway to Heaven


Chicago


----------



## Goblin

If You Leave Me 

Alabama


----------



## The Creepster

Love in the First Degree

Guns N Roses


----------



## Goblin

Patience

Kings of Leon


----------



## SPOOKY J

Closer

Prong


----------



## Goblin

Snap Your Fingers, Snap Your Neck

Aerosmith


----------



## morbidmike

loving in elevator


killswitch engage


----------



## SPOOKY J

My Curse

Sepultura


----------



## Goblin

Symptom Of The Universe


Foo Fighters


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Learn to Fly

Genesis


----------



## Goblin

Invisible Touch

Foo Fighters


----------



## morbidmike

my hero


insane clown possee


----------



## Goblin

Hokus Pokus

Aerosmith


----------



## Spooky1

Janie's Got A Gun

Smash Mouth


----------



## Goblin

Walkin' on the Sun

Alien Ant Farm


----------



## morbidmike

smooth criminal


korn


----------



## Goblin

Falling Away from Me

Cardboard Vampyres


----------



## The Creepster

LOL have no idea...neither does the internet

Iggy pop


----------



## Goblin

Maybe they're not a band anymore.

Candy

REO Speedwagon


----------



## The Creepster

Time For Me To Fly

Ministry


----------



## Goblin

Should Have Known Better

Metallica


----------



## morbidmike

for whom the bell tolls


cinderella


----------



## RoxyBlue

Night Songs



Moody Blues


----------



## Goblin

Nights in White Satin

Pink Floyd


----------



## SPOOKY J

comfortably numb

Halestorm


----------



## Goblin

Nothing To Do With Love

Van Halen


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Running With The Devil

Whitesnake


----------



## scareme

Here I go again.

Flogging Molly


----------



## Goblin

Drunken Lullabies

Creed


----------



## Evil Queen

Last breath

Three Dog Night


----------



## Goblin

Joy To The World

Kings of Leon


----------



## Evil Queen

Closer

Blondie


----------



## Goblin

Heart of Glass

America


----------



## The Creepster

"Fallin' Off The World"

LARD


----------



## RoxyBlue

I Am Your Clock


Oingo Boingo


----------



## Goblin

Weird Science

Moody Blue


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Nights In White Satin

Aldo Nova


----------



## Goblin

Tonight (Lift Me Up)

Aerosmith


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Janie's Got A Gun

Simply Red


----------



## Goblin

Song for You

Abba


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Dancing Queen

Metallica


----------



## Goblin

All Nightmare Long

Nirvana


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Smells Like Teen Spirit

Journey


----------



## Spooky1

Open Arms

King Crimson


----------



## Goblin

Eyes Wide Open

Oasis


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Live Forever

The Cure


----------



## Goblin

The Cure 

Pink Floyd


----------



## The Creepster

Get Your Filthy Hands Off My Desert

Green Jello


----------



## RoxyBlue

Little Pig, Little Pig


Chicago


----------



## The Creepster

"Hard Habit to Break"

King Diamond


----------



## Evil Queen

Give Me Your Soul

AC/DC


----------



## RoxyBlue

Dog Eat Dog

Black Sabbath


----------



## Evil Queen

Paranoid

Argent


----------



## Goblin

Hold Your Head Up

Black Sabbath


----------



## The Creepster

Into The Void

Ozzy Osbourn


----------



## RoxyBlue

Black Rain

The Turtles


----------



## Spooky1

Happy Together

Squirrel Nut Zippers


----------



## Goblin

Blue Angel

Kings of Leon


----------



## The Creepster

"Use Somebody"

Big Sandy


----------



## Goblin

Don't desert me

Def Leppard


----------



## The Creepster

Love Bites


Dave Brubeck


----------



## Goblin

Everybody's Jumpin'

Kiss


----------



## Spooky1

Detroit Rock City

Garbage


----------



## RoxyBlue

Metal Heart


Queen


----------



## The Creepster

Bicycle Race

The Exploited


----------



## Goblin

Blown to Bits

Nirvana


----------



## SPOOKY J

Come as you are.

Danzig


----------



## RoxyBlue

Belly of the Beast



Rolling Stones


----------



## Goblin

Beast Of Burden

America


----------



## morbidmike

sister golden hair


Faith no More


----------



## Goblin

Ashes to Ashes

The Beatles


----------



## morbidmike

yellow submarine 


Fat Boy Slim


----------



## The Creepster

Rap??????? LOL YO! 
"Mad Flava"

Novembers Doom


----------



## RoxyBlue

Swallowed by the Moon


The Carpenters


----------



## Goblin

Jambalaya

Bee Gees


----------



## Spooky1

Bury Me Down by the River

Big Bad Voodoo Daddy


----------



## RoxyBlue

Minnie the Moocher


Squirrel Nut Zippers


----------



## Goblin

Put a Lid on It

ZZ Topp


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Legs


Rancid


----------



## Goblin

Tropical London

Alabama


----------



## morbidmike

braid my hair


five fingered death punch


----------



## Goblin

Hard to See

Aerosmith


----------



## morbidmike

living on the edge



string bean


----------



## Goblin

Can't find them on the internet

Abba


----------



## morbidmike

dancing queen


Zebrahead


----------



## Goblin

Playmate Of The Year

Pink Floyd


----------



## morbidmike

have a cigar


zac brown band


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Let it Go


Smash Mouth


----------



## Goblin

All Star

Def Leppard


----------



## Howlinmadjack

Pyromania


Cradle of Filth


----------



## Goblin

Her Ghost in the Fog

The Loving Spoonful


----------



## RoxyBlue

Do You Believe in Magic?


Steely Dan


----------



## Goblin

Reelin' in the Years

REO Speedwagon


----------



## Spooky1

Take it on the Run

Duffy


----------



## Goblin

Warwick Avenue

Kings of Leon


----------



## RoxyBlue

Use Somebody


Chicago


----------



## Evil Queen

Wishing You Were Here

The Monkees


----------



## Goblin

Daydream Believer

The Dave Clark Five


----------



## Spooky1

Everybody Knows

Squirrel Nut Zippers


----------



## RoxyBlue

Hell


Dave Clark Five


----------



## Spooky1

I Like It Like That

K. T. Tunstall


----------



## Goblin

Other Side Of The World

Nirvana


----------



## debbie5

Heart Shaped Box

Sheriff (LOL)


----------



## Goblin

When I'm with You

Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## Spooky1

Bad Moon Rising

Royal Crown Revue


----------



## scareme

Hey Pachuco

Donna Summer


----------



## Goblin

Mr. Music

Captain and Tenielle


----------



## scareme

Tenielle sang back up vocals on Pink Floyd's The Wall

Love Will Keep Us Together

Elton John


----------



## Goblin

The Bridge

Alabama


----------



## scareme

Song of the South

Pink


----------



## RoxyBlue

Can't Take Me Home


Steve Miller band


----------



## Spooky1

Abracadabra 

Jethro Tull


----------



## Goblin

Dharma for One

Pink Floyd


----------



## scareme

Another Brick In The Wall

Tom Petty


----------



## Goblin

Refugee

Herman's Hermits


----------



## runtz

I'm Henry the VIII

Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds


----------



## Goblin

Midnight Man

Pink Floyd


----------



## scareme

The Dark Side Of The Moon.

Flogging Molly


----------



## PirateLady

Devils Dance Floor

Disturbed


----------



## Spooky1

Never Again

K.T. Tunstall


----------



## Goblin

Silent Sea

Herman's Hermits


----------



## Spooky1

Mrs. Brown, You've Got a Lovely Daughter

Birthday Massacre


----------



## Goblin

Looking Glass

Pink Floyd


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

One of These Days

The Shins


----------



## Goblin

Phantom Limbs

Pink Floyd


----------



## Pumpkin5

The Wall

Drop Kick Murphys


----------



## Goblin

Famous for Nothing

Bee Gees


----------



## MrGrimm

Night Fever

Oasis


----------



## Goblin

I'm outta time

The Monkees


----------



## highbury

I'm A Believer

Bad Brains


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Soul Craft

Hamilton, Joe, Franks and Reynolds (pardon me while I blow the dust off these guys)


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Don't Pull Your Love

Gordon, Bok, Muir and Trickett


----------



## Goblin

Bridge Tunnel

Earth, Wind, and Fire


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: September

Oingo Boingo


----------



## RoxyBlue

Weird Science


Three Dog Night


----------



## MrGrimm

Anytime babe

The Black Keys


----------



## Goblin

Everlasting Light

The Kentucky Headhunters


----------



## highbury

Dumas Walker (I totally had to look that up)

The Misfits


----------



## scareme

London Dungeon

Dropkick Murphys


----------



## Goblin

Face to Face

Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## highbury

Catholic School Girls Rule

Face To Face
(see what I did there?)


----------



## Spooky1

Disconnected

Panic! at the Disco


----------



## Goblin

Nine in the Afternoon

Herman's Hermits


----------



## MrGrimm

I'm Into Something Good

Elastica


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Only Human

Band of Horses


----------



## Goblin

Factory

Led Zepplin


----------



## MrGrimm

Kashmir

Primitive Radio Gods


----------



## highbury

M**********r (at least that's how iTunes spells it)

Jane's Addiction


----------



## scareme

Been Caught Stealing

Barry Manilow


----------



## Goblin

Work the room

Paul Revere and the Raiders


----------



## MrGrimm

Just Like Me

Crash Test Dummies


----------



## Goblin

Songbird
Def Leppard


----------



## MrGrimm

Pour Some Sugar On Me

C & C Music Factory


----------



## Goblin

Just a touch of love

The Loving Spoonful


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Do You Believe In Magic

Spoon


----------



## MrGrimm

Jealousy

The Tragically Hip


----------



## Goblin

New Orleans is sinking

The Beatles


----------



## MrGrimm

Here Comes the Sun

Foo Fighters


----------



## Goblin

Bridge Burning

The Manhattan Transfer


----------



## MrGrimm

Tuxedo Junction

Counting Crows


----------



## Goblin

Long December

Alabama


----------



## MrGrimm

The Closer You Get

The Bare Naked Ladies


----------



## Goblin

Bank Job

The BeeGees


----------



## MrGrimm

Stayin' Alive

The Eagles


----------



## Goblin

On the Border

The Beatles


----------



## MrGrimm

I Am the Walrus

The Beach Boys


----------



## Goblin

California Girls

Sam the Sham & The Pharoahs


----------



## MrGrimm

Wooly Bully

WAR


----------



## Goblin

Why can't we be friends?

Pink Floyd


----------



## MrGrimm

Waiting for the Worms

R.E.M.


----------



## scareme

Losing My Relgion-I love that song

The Archies


----------



## Goblin

Sugar Sugar

The Crystals


----------



## scareme

He Hit Me

UB40


----------



## MrGrimm

Red Red Wine

The Darkness


----------



## scareme

Get Your Hands Off My Woman

Sweethearts of the Rodeo


----------



## MrGrimm

Satisfy You

Wu-Tang Clan


----------



## Goblin

Triumph

Freddy & The Dreamers


----------



## MrGrimm

Send a Letter to Me

Beastie Boys


----------



## Goblin

Make some noise

Quiet Riot


----------



## MrGrimm

Cum On Feel the Noize

Twisted Sister


----------



## Spooky1

Burn in Hell

Manhattan Transfer


----------



## MrGrimm

Nothing Could Be Hotter Than That

Our Lady Peace


----------



## scareme

Clumsy 

Switchfoot


----------



## Goblin

Mess of Me

The Manhattan Transfer


----------



## MrGrimm

Birdland

The Lonely Island


----------



## Goblin

Jack Sparrow

Bee Gees


----------



## MrGrimm

Stayin' Alive

Weezer


----------



## Goblin

No other one

Paul Revere and the Raiders


----------



## Spooky1

Indian Reservation

Alan Parsons Project


----------



## Goblin

Let's talk about me

The Cowsills


----------



## highbury

Hair 

Mariachi El Bronx


----------



## MrGrimm

48 Roses

The Rembrandts


----------



## Goblin

Don't Give Me Up

Sam the Sham & The Pharoahs


----------



## MrGrimm

Little Red Riding Hood

The Stray Cats


----------



## Goblin

18 Miles to Memphis

Tong Orlando & Dawn


----------



## MrGrimm

Candida

Third Eye Blind


----------



## Goblin

Can you take me

Lonestar


----------



## Spooky1

Tequila Talkin'

Louis Armstrong


----------



## MrGrimm

Heebie Jeebies

Crystal Method


----------



## Goblin

Come back clean

Sons of the Pioneers


----------



## MrGrimm

Ghost Riders in the Sky

Yanni


----------



## Spooky1

Aria

Alanis Morissette


----------



## MrGrimm

Hand in my pocket

Shania Twain


----------



## Goblin

I'm gonna getcha good

Gary Lewis & The Playboys


----------



## MrGrimm

Everybody Loves a Clown

The White Stripes


----------



## Goblin

Black Math

The Mamas and the Papas


----------



## MrGrimm

California Dreamin'

Billy Idol


----------



## Goblin

Love like fire

Dolly Parton


----------



## Spooky1

9 to 5

Johnny Cash


----------



## MrGrimm

Ring of Fire

Sound Garden


----------



## Goblin

Hands all over

The Beatles


----------



## MrGrimm

Let It Be

Green Day


----------



## Spooky1

Brain Stew

Joe Jackson


----------



## Goblin

Is She Really Going Out With Him?

Quiet Riot


----------



## MrGrimm

Bang Your Head

Bloodhound Gang


----------



## Goblin

Fire Water Burn

Asleep at the Wheel


----------



## scareme

Hot Rod Lincoln.

Cher


----------



## Goblin

Gypsies, Tramps, and Thieves

Boy George


----------



## scareme

Do You Really Want to Hurt Me?

Herman Hermits


----------



## Goblin

I'm Leaning on the Lamp post

Petula Clark


----------



## scareme

Downtown

Lulu


----------



## Spooky1

To Sir With Love

Bowling for Soup


----------



## Drago

Girl all the bad guys want


Crash Vegas


----------



## Goblin

Red Earth

The Partridge Family


----------



## Drago

Blue Christmas


Tool


----------



## Goblin

Bottom

Tom Petty and The Heartbreakers


----------



## Drago

Learning to Fly


Soup Dragons


----------



## Goblin

I'm free

Danny and the Juniors


----------



## scareme

At The Hop

The Four Aces


----------



## Goblin

Heart

The Bee Gees


----------



## scareme

More Than A Woman

Donna Summer


----------



## Goblin

Last Dance

Johnny Cash


----------



## scareme

Ring Of Fire

Rosanne Cash


----------



## Goblin

My Baby thinks he's a train

Paul Revere & The Raiders


----------



## Pumpkin5

:jol: Indian Reservation

Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Spooky1

All that you are

Queens of the Stone Age


----------



## Goblin

Auto Pilot

Black Sabbath


----------



## PirateLady

children of the grave


Soundgarden


----------



## Spooky1

Black Hole Sun

Rainbow


----------



## Goblin

Eyes of the World

Creedenec Clearwater Revival


----------



## scareme

Born on the Bayou

Elton John


----------



## Goblin

Goodbye Yellow Brick Road

The Manhattan Transfer


----------



## scareme

Tuxedo Junction






T-Rex


----------



## Spooky1

Ride a White Swan

Eartha Kitt


----------



## Goblin

Santa Baby

Tom Jones


----------



## scareme

It's no unusual.

Marky Mark


----------



## Goblin

Wildside

Paul Revere & The Raiders


----------



## scareme

Indian Reservation 

Lulu


----------



## Spooky1

Boom Bang-A-Bang

King Crimson


----------



## Goblin

Lizard

Sam the Sham & The Pharoahs


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Wooly Bully

Spoon


----------



## N. Fantom

All the Negatives Have Been Destroyed

Marilyn Manson


----------



## Spooky1

This is Halloween

Fall Out Boy


----------



## Goblin

Dead on Arrival

The Bee Gees


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

How can you mend a broken heart?

Roscoe Holcomb


----------



## Goblin

Roll on Buddy

Boxcar Willie


----------



## Ramonadona

King of the Road

Moody Blues


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Your Wildest Dreams (one of my favorite songs)

Red Rider


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Lunatic Fringe

Nick Gilder


----------



## Goblin

Got to Get Out

Manhattan Transfer


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Boy From New York City

Peaches and Herb


----------



## Devil

Shake Your Groove Thing

Ratt


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

Round and Round

Alphaville


----------



## Goblin

Forever Young

Johnny Cash


----------



## STOLLOWEEN

Ring of Fire

Echo and the Bunnymen


----------



## Goblin

Lips like Sugar

Aerosmith


----------



## Lord Homicide

Dude Looks Like a Lady

Alice Cooper


----------



## Sawtooth Jack

I'm Eighteen

Loudon Wainwright III


----------



## Spooky1

Dead Skunk

URIAH HEEP


----------



## Goblin

Rockarama

Sam the Sham & The Pharoahs


----------



## RoxyBlue

Wooly Bully



The Beach Boys


----------



## the bloody chef

_Good Vibrations_

Marcy Playground


----------



## Copchick

Sex And Candy

Billie Holiday


----------



## scareme

I'll Be Seeing You

Billy Idol


----------



## the bloody chef

_White Wedding_

Blood, Sweat & Tears


----------



## Goblin

You've Made Me So Very Happy

Paul Revere & The Raiders


----------



## Copchick

Indian Reservation

Allman Brothers Band


----------



## the bloody chef

_"In Memory of Elizabeth Reed"_

Dire Straits


----------



## Goblin

Money for Nothing

Quiet Riot


----------



## the bloody chef

_"Cum On! Feel The Noize!"_

Jefferson Airplane


----------



## RoxyBlue

White Rabbit


Chicago


----------



## Goblin

Critics' Choice

Mahattan Transfer


----------



## scareme

Kiss and Say Goodbye

Flogging Molly


----------



## Copchick

Kiss My Irish Ass

Steppenwolf


----------



## Spooky1

Magic Carpet Ride

Duke Ellington


----------



## Goblin

Take The A Train 

Pink Floyd


----------



## the bloody chef

_"Pigs on the Wing"_

Janis Joplin


----------



## Copchick

Call On Me

Donnie Iris


----------



## Goblin

Little Black Dress

Herman's Hermits


----------



## Copchick

Henry the 8th

The Police


----------



## the bloody chef

_"Canary in a Coal Mine"_

Blue Cheer?


----------



## Goblin

Roadhouse

Napoleon XIV


----------



## the bloody chef

"They're Coming To Take Me Away" haha!

Three Doors Down


----------



## Copchick

Here Without You

Cab Calloway


----------



## the bloody chef

_"The Reefer Man"_

George Duke


----------



## Moon Dog

Reach for it

Alannis Morissette


----------



## scareme

You Oughta Know

No Doubt


----------



## RoxyBlue

Don't Speak


Chicago


----------



## Copchick

Wishing You Were Here

Howlin' Wolf


----------



## Goblin

I Asked For Water

The Irish Rovers


----------



## the bloody chef

_"The Orange and the Green"_

The Mothers of Invention


----------



## Copchick

Trouble Comin' Everyday

Roy Orbison


----------



## Goblin

Pretty Woman

Burl Ives


----------



## Copchick

Holly Jolly Christmas

Bob Seger


----------



## the bloody chef

_"Turn the Page"_

Mitch Ryder


----------



## Copchick

Devil With A Blue Dress

Hank Williams, Sr.


----------



## Goblin

Jambalaya

Red Hot Chili Peppers


----------



## the bloody chef

_"Organic Anti Beat Box Band"_

Candlebox


----------



## scareme

Far Behind


Black Crows


----------



## RoxyBlue

Remedy


Electric Light Orchestra


----------



## Goblin

Rock 'n' roll is king

Sam the Sham & The Pharoahs


----------



## Copchick

Li'l Red Riding Hood

Nancy Sinatra


----------



## scareme

These Boots Are Made For Walking

Herman's Hermits


----------



## Goblin

Leaning on the Lampost

The Kentucky Headhunters


----------



## Copchick

Big Boss man

Big Mamma Thornton


----------



## scareme

Hound Dog

Anson Williams


----------



## Goblin

Pumps your blood

Fess Parker


----------



## scareme

Daniel Boone

Jimmy Dean


----------



## usafcharger

Big Bad John

Taproot


----------



## scareme

Calling

The Band Perry


----------



## usafcharger

Better Dig Two

Bouncing Souls


----------



## scareme

True Belivers

Lisa Marie Presley


----------



## the bloody chef

_"Idiot"_

Charlatans UK


----------



## Goblin

Senses

The Monkees


----------



## usafcharger

I'm a Believer

Gravity Kills


----------



## scareme

Enough

The Carpenters


----------



## Goblin

Goofus

The Tractors


----------



## scareme

Baby Likes To Rock It

Sawyer Brown


----------



## Goblin

Step that step

The Turtles


----------



## Copchick

Happy Together

The Kinks


----------



## Goblin

Hide And Seek

The New Seekers


----------



## the bloody chef

_"I'd Like To Teach the World To Sing"_

David Bromberg


----------



## RoxyBlue

Demon in Disguise


Atlanta Rhythm Section


----------



## Goblin

Forty Days And Forty Nights

The BeeGees


----------



## the bloody chef

_"Stayin' Alive" _

Blue Suede


----------



## Goblin

Hey porter

Air Supply


----------



## theundeadofnight

_Lost In Love_

The Darkness


----------



## Goblin

"Givin' Up" 

The Dave Clark Five


----------



## RoxyBlue

(Had to go look up the rules again on this one)

"Because"


Midnight Syndicate


----------



## Goblin

Dark Legacy


Pink Floyd


----------



## Monk

"Wish You Were Here"


Sex Pistols


----------



## Spooky1

God Save the Queen

Big Bad Voodoo Daddy


----------



## Spooky1

Game needs to be revived.

Refresher of the rules.

name a band then the next person says a song by them and then posts another band!

Here's an example just in case: 
Person 1: Metallica
Person 2: For Whom the Bell Tolls
Spinal Tap

So let’s start with an easy one for Haunters:
Midnight Syndicate


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Fallen Grandeur 

Imagine Dragons :jol:


----------



## scareme

Radioactive 

The Monkeys


----------



## Goblin

Daydream Believer

The Turtles


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Happy Together

The Temptations


----------



## RoxyBlue

My Girl


The Beatles


----------



## PrettyGhoul

When I'm Sixty-Four

Simon & Garfunkel


----------



## Goblin

Mrs. Robison

Pink Floyd


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Another Brick in the Wall

Queen


----------



## Spooky1

Save Me

Glenn Miller


----------



## Johnnylee

In The Mood

Steve Miller Band


----------



## Johnnylee

Good Vibrations


Kiss


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Beth

Sly and the Family Stone


----------



## Johnnylee

Dance to the music 


Pantera


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Cowboys From Hell

Wild Cherry


----------



## Lizzyborden

Play That Funky Music

George Harrison


----------



## PrettyGhoul

My Sweet Lord

Buffalo Springfield


----------



## Goblin

Expecting To Fly

Def Leppard


----------



## RoxyBlue

Love Bites


The Beatles


----------



## Lizzyborden

Love Me Do

Fleetwood Mac


----------



## Dreadmakr

Oh Well


Led Zeppelin


----------



## PrettyGhoul

Black Dog






Smokey Robinson


----------



## Dreadmakr

The Tears Of A Clown

Uriah Heep


----------

